# Firefox und Java

## michael_w

Hallo,

ich hab hier das Problem, das ich beim surfen mit Firefox auf Javalastigen Seiten einen unerhöhrten Load bekomme, der das surfen manchmal unerträglich macht. Könnte das ein Problem von Useflags und/oder anderer Optionen von Firefox sein? Nun, meine derzeitige CPU ist nicht unbedingt aktuell, aber sowas sollte doch nicht vorkommen!?

Firefox wird so kompiliert:

```

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.12  USE="debug gnome ipv6 java xprint -bindist -filepicker -iceweasel -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xinerama" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB 

```

Beispielseite dazu:

http://www.planet3dnow.de/

und wenn wir schonmal dabei sind, wie kann man die Mousegesten bei Firefox abschalten (das nervt)?

thx

michael

----------

## gimpel

Also auf planet3dnow finde ich weit und breit nix Java-mäßiges außer dem IRC-Chat applet.

Ansonsten bräuchten wir wohl zu weiterer Hilfestellung eine Glaskugel...

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> und wenn wir schonmal dabei sind, wie kann man die Mousegesten bei Firefox abschalten (das nervt)?

 

Von sich aus sollte der FireFox erst gar keine Mouse-Gesten haben. Diese können nur per Erweiterung nachinstalliert werden.

Falls du eine solche Erweiterung hast, sollte es ausreichen, diese zu deaktivieren/deinstallieren.

----------

## michael_w

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

>  *michael_w wrote:*   und wenn wir schonmal dabei sind, wie kann man die Mousegesten bei Firefox abschalten (das nervt)? 
> 
> Von sich aus sollte der FireFox erst gar keine Mouse-Gesten haben. Diese können nur per Erweiterung nachinstalliert werden.
> 
> Falls du eine solche Erweiterung hast, sollte es ausreichen, diese zu deaktivieren/deinstallieren.

 

Wissentlich habe cih keine Erweiterung installiert. Es ist so, ich hab hier eine Maus mit Rad und nutze das Rad zum hoch- und runterscrollen. Wenn ich das Rad zu schnell drehe, dann geht FF eine Seite zurück (ungewollt). Ich dachte dabei an Mausgesten. Wen es keine Gesten sind, wieso macht er das dann?

----------

## michael_w

 *gimpel wrote:*   

> Also auf planet3dnow finde ich weit und breit nix Java-mäßiges außer dem IRC-Chat applet.
> 
> Ansonsten bräuchten wir wohl zu weiterer Hilfestellung eine Glaskugel...

 

Okay, dann kein Java, nichts desto trotz steigt die Last beim Besuch der Seite deutlich an (lt. gkrellm). Noch eine Seite wäre http://www.tomshardware.com/de/, auch dort explodiert der Load heftig. Keine Ahnung was das ist, aber es ist sehr unschön. Weil, man meint ja immer, ne schwache CPU reicht dicke zum surfen, das Gefühl hab ich hier bei den erwähnten Seiten nicht. ;(

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> Wissentlich habe cih keine Erweiterung installiert. Es ist so, ich hab hier eine Maus mit Rad und nutze das Rad zum hoch- und runterscrollen. Wenn ich das Rad zu schnell drehe, dann geht FF eine Seite zurück (ungewollt). Ich dachte dabei an Mausgesten. Wen es keine Gesten sind, wieso macht er das dann?

 

Hmm... Bei mir hatte das Scrollrad diese Funktion, wenn ich falsche Tasten-Nummern in meiner .Xmodmap eingetragen hatte (5-Tasten-Maus).

Allerdings passiert es ja nur, wenn du zu schnell scrollst... Gute Frage, was es dann ist...

Was für eine Maus besitzt du denn (Wie viele Knöpfe, Räder etc., evtl. welcher Hersteller/welches Modell).

Maus-Gesten sind etwas anderes. Sie sind besonders praktisch, wenn man eben KEINE 5-Tasten-Maus hat (wie ich an der Arbeit): Man hält die rechte Maustaste gedrückt und "zeichnet" dann die Befehle... Also drücken und nach links ist z.B. "Seite zurück", drücken und nach rechts ist "Seite vor", drücken und nach oben öffnet ein neues Tab... Es gibt da viele Kombinationen und Möglichkeiten. Recht praktisch.

----------

## schotter

[quote="michael_w"] *gimpel wrote:*   

> Okay, dann kein Java, nichts desto trotz steigt die Last beim Besuch der Seite deutlich an (lt. gkrellm). Noch eine Seite wäre http://www.tomshardware.com/de/, auch dort explodiert der Load heftig. Keine Ahnung was das ist, aber es ist sehr unschön.

 Ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass es sich in 90% der Fälle um schlechten Java-Script-Code handelt. Mich nervt das auch ziemlich gewaltig, aber ich glaube nicht, dass man die CPU Auslastung explizit für Java-Script drosseln kann. Ich schalte meine CPU dann immer fest auf 800MHz, aber mehr fällt mir da auch nicht ein.

----------

